# Cork split grips



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics of custom rods you've made w/the split grip handle like Castaway, Waterloo, and ARS now make?
Getting a custom rod built and would like to see some ideas. Not getting anything fancy just want enough grip to fit my hand.
Thanks


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

*BSI Rod*

Here's one


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here's a couple.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Packers Rod for Nephew (Christmas '06)*

Here's one cork split grip (some pieces stained darker) in a collage. I didn't have the single photos in "My Pictures" on my 'puter...

And another one with burl and foam inlays (green...).


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Wow, cool. Those are pretty fancy.

Is a split cork grip ok to use on a 7' rod or is that better for a shorter rod?
I'm having a 7' built and i really like those split grips, have only seen 'em on 6'5 and 6'6 rods mostly.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes sir. Most the rods I build are in the 7' range and most are split grips.


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

What are the advantages of having a split grip? What would you say are the most common reasons? I know it has to be more than just style, and I am really interested in them - thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

From the people i've talked to it seems there really isn't an 'advantage' to them.
Its just a personal preference in terms of feel and balance. Plus it takes off just a little bit of weight from the rod. I don't think its much though.
One guy told me while he's fishing w/a split grip he'll keep his pink and sometimes his ring finger on the exposed part of the blank for ultra sensitivity, especially if your using braid.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I had heard that 'pinkie" finger sensitivity idea before. It would'nt work for a lot of folks, myself included, since I "palm" the left side of the reel on the retrieve. They sure look cool though and all that extra area for decorative stuff.


wolverine said:


> From the people i've talked to it seems there really isn't an 'advantage' to them.
> Its just a personal preference in terms of feel and balance. Plus it takes off just a little bit of weight from the rod. I don't think its much though.
> One guy told me while he's fishing w/a split grip he'll keep his pink and sometimes his ring finger on the exposed part of the blank for ultra sensitivity, especially if your using braid.


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Wow*

I could not fish with anything like that.
I would feel bad, thinking that I was abusing a piece of art.
Real nice work!

Ranger Bob


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I palm the real as well. The reel is typically where the fulcrum of the rod is. Thats where it pivots the easiest. So I hold it there so that it is easier to twitch the rod. If you hold the rod below the reel, you are creating more work for yourself, unless you're fishing live bait, then you dont need to twitch as much. Its all physics...

The point is that I wouldn't get much use out of the pinky thing either...I use the cut-away reel seat as the place where I can directly feel the blank.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Advantages...*



afishinman14 said:


> What are the advantages of having a split grip? What would you say are the most common reasons? I know it has to be more than just style, and I am really interested in them - thinking about getting one myself.


I agree with Wolverine on his thoughts; by the time I add in all of the added decorations in the split grip area, I doubt that it weighs any less. For me, it just adds one more spot to *doll that baby up*!!

When a few builders get together to build a "community rod" for a raffle, door prize, or a fund-raiser for a good cause, it is almost a must!! It adds one more builder's special decorative features to that 'special' rod.

It would add an area to the rod, if it's held in that manner, where bare skin could contact bare rod, too, of course.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Here is my split grip handle I had Dennis at Lone Star Rods make for me before they went under or whatever happened







. At first I was hesitant about the foam grip, but it actually feels alright. BTW, I'm aware they made the Viper 2.5, but this is not one of them. Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

*Split grips*

I finally got some time to upload some of my split grips. I really like the look and with wood the more you take out the lighter the grip is. One bonus with wood is that the rods seem to balance with out adding weight.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

WoW Mark!

Spectacular!

GCB


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Team Ranger Bob said:


> I could not fish with anything like that.
> I would feel bad, thinking that I was abusing a piece of art.
> Real nice work!
> 
> Ranger Bob


It makes me feel good when a customer tells me that my work is too pretty to fish with but If you are not going to fish with it I feel like I wasted my time. I put a lot of time and effort to build a rod that has the proper weight , balance and "feel" to be a good "fishing" rod. If I wanted to do art I would wrap on a dowel rod. 
PFD


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WOW indeed. Mark, How many hours (roughly) do you have in a seat/grip setup like one of those?


General CoolBro said:


> WoW Mark!
> 
> Spectacular!
> 
> GCB


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*More Mark (& Rich)*

Here's a couple that Mark and Rich Gassman teamed up on for me and my wife:


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Dang*

Dang Mark those babies are just out-of-sight. Just freaking Awesome. Putter those are a beauty. Gorgeous work.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Mark, Putter, what the heck can you say but....... WOW!


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Mark's workmanship*

*WOW !!* is right; I was sweating bullets just reaming those puppies to fit the blanks!!!

Mark's work is outa this world. I have three handles of his in my shop right now (other than the 3 above). I have one for our 3rd annual *Kustom 4 Kids* fund raiser (that rod is done) and a spinning one he sent to me for a personal rod I'll build later on. The 3rd's a secret right now that will soon be done and will let all know about it later on.

A 4th will arrive later for 2Cool's rod building gathering. Ellis is working on the weave on it right now and says he wasn't happy with his first go and is re-doing it. I know the feeling. Working on these community rods and seeing the awesome work of the other builders just makes me sweat profusely, both while working on it and when planning what I'm going to do on my end of it, too!!

I've also got another one of Rich Gassman's in the shop similar to the above picture's design that another builder (Ray Adams) and I are doing for another site's fund raiser (Washington Fishing Fools). It's a beauty and I'll post pics when I get caught up a little bit around here!!!

Keep on doing that wonderful work, Mark!! I *really* enjoy seeing your posts.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks guys, the grips themselves take between an hour to four hours to make depending on the detail. That doesn't count the time spent watching the glue dry. They are fun to make and they seem to hold up well, I have a couple that I use every time I fish. 



Putter, the thing I like about making grips for these community rods is I get to go first. There's no pressure that way (lol). I'd hate to follow after Doc, his weaves are almost like looking at a snapshot, they're that crisp and sharp. It's been a lot of fun collaborating with you, Stan, Doc, Eddie, Ellis and Rich, I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Putter and Mark are true artists. Like other fine artists, their styles are different, but artists in every sense of the word.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, WBF!!

Mark, following up on rods after your work and then Doc's about makes the blood pressure go up about 40 points every time I even look at it when working on it. Between the two of you guys, it is hard to "do the right thing" when finishing it up. My hat's off to both of you and alsoRich, Stan, Ellis and Eddie for your tremendous work on these community rods we've been doing.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Just to think that any part of my work is going to be presented along with the work you guys put out is enough to cause sleepless nights!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

hope this helps......................


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Ditto! Jeez, I wrapped 1 guide about 8 different ways before I came up with something I like. Does Visual Wrap do guides too? lol


d4rdbuilder said:


> Just to think that any part of my work is going to be presented along with the work you guys put out is enough to cause sleepless nights!


----------

